# WineX 3.2



## Laubfrosch (13. Mai 2004)

Guten Morgen allerseits...
Ich wollte WineX 3.2 installieren und habe auch nen Tutorial gefunden, wo Schritt für Schritt erklärt wird, wie man das macht. Das tut gibt es hier 
Beim schritt "Kompilieren" nach dem Befehl "./configure ..." bekomme ich folgende Meldung

*** Warning: you explicitly linked in a thread-safe OpenGL version. If you
*** experience unusual crashes on DirectDraw games, try first to disable OpenGL
*** support before reporting bugs.

Kann mir einer sagen was da Falsch läuft ?

thx schonmal jetzt


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (13. Mai 2004)

Hi Laubfrosch,

bricht der Vorgang des Kompilierens denn ab? Eigentlich müsste der bei so einer Meldung einfach weiterlaufen. 
Denn die Meldung ist eher ein Hinweis wie du bei Fehlern (DirectDraw unterstützung) zu verfahren hast. 

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Laubfrosch (13. Mai 2004)

Hi Daniel...
danke für deine schnelle antwort...Abbrechen tut der nich nach der meldung sagt der 
Configure finished.  Do 'make depend && make' to compile Wine.

Ich bin recht neu was linux angeht und wollte wissen ob man das vernachlässigen kann...
Komme vom WinXp...wenn da kleine Fehler sind, kommen da ganz schnell Blue-Screens. *g*

Gruß Laubi


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (13. Mai 2004)

Wie schon vermutet, ist es in deinem Fall wirklich nur ein Hinweis. Du brauchst dir also keine Sorgen machen, dass irgendetwas falsch ist. Fahre mit den Anweisungen einfach fort. _make depend && make_ wird dir Wine dann kompilieren. 

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Neo_Puschkin (6. Juni 2004)

*Cvs*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin absoluter Linux-Neuling und versuche WineX zu installieren, ich habe auch die Anweisungen des obigen Tutorials befolgt, nur bei dem cvs Befehl kommt bei mir der Fehler:
bash: cvs: command not found

der gleiche Fehler kommt auch, wenn ich nur "cvs" eingebe
ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir dabei helfen, ich wollte nicht unbedingt deswegen einen neuen Thread öffnen
danke im vorraus! 
Puschkin


----------

